# San Jacinto Wildlife Area Junior Pheasant Hunt video



## spectr17 (Dec 28, 2007)

This was the 16th annual San Jacinto Wildlife Area Junior Pheasant Hunt. This event is put on by the California Department of Fish & Game (DFG) along with Quail Unlimited (QU).






[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's nice to get the kids out, but that is some pathetic looking pheasant hunting. Glad to live in North Dakota and not California!!


----------

